

Best to market always trumps First to market - semigeek
http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1416866797&channel=1274129191

======
immad
myspace, craigslist? I think he means that eventually best of market will win.
Not sure I agree but some of the examples for it are compelling.

I think it just depends. I disagree with his implication that one can't
improve the product after they launch, but I guess he is talking more about
hardware products.

------
apathy
Like with Betamax?

------
alaskamiller
This is a fallacy.

Best to market wins if the first to market doesn't have a competitive edge or
the establish barriers of entry.

